# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  حداکثر انتخاب واحد دبیرستان غیر حضوری

## kawaiimahdi

سلام حداکثر انتخاب واحد دبیرستان غیر حضوری بزرگسالان در نیم سال و ترم تابستان چقدره?

----------


## alisam

*سلام
مدارس بزرگسالان هر ترم 18واحد میتونید بگیرید بصورت حضوری و تا 24واحد با رای کمسیون اموزش پرورش میشه
ولی غیر حضوری تا32 واحد*

----------


## kawaiimahdi

اها

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

----------

